# Voltron: Legendary Defender (2016) MBTI



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

I watched this show recently and started typing the characters. So far, I've got:

Keith - ISFP (very sure)
Shiro - INFJ (very sure)
Lance - ESTP (a little bit unsure; suspect maybe ESFP but he seems more Ti/Fe to me idk)
Allura - ISTJ (unsure)

To clarify, I'm sure of which functions Allura uses but no clue if she's Te-dom or Si-dom. I tried looking at inferior functions but couldn't really find anything. The only reason why I went with ISTJ for now was because I'm thinking Hunk might be ESFJ and he shows a lot more Ne than she does but also Si.

Thoughts?


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

I posted about it in another thread:



nestle_bird said:


> Lance: definitely an ESTP
> Keith: pretty obvious ISTP
> Pidge: xNTP. INTP fits better though.
> Hunk: ESFJ, maybe ISFJ. Likes to help people, has a lot of common sense, is more intelligent than people give him credit for
> ...


ISFP could work for Keith, but I can't really see Fi or inferior Te; inferior Fe fits better imo, as he appears to be slightly socially oblivious/awkward.

I don't really see Shiro as an intuitive, but he's kinda difficult for me to type, so I might be wrong.

Allura looks like a Fe-dom to me.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

oh cool! I didn't know there was another thread, I might go check it out! 

I have my reasoning for why I think Keith is ISFP here if you want to read it? Go to the 'keep reading' link, that's got the actual argument. I'd be interested to hear why you think he's Ti-dom though, I haven't read any explanations so far 
Voltron MBTI & more â€” Voltron: Legendary Defender - Keith (ISFP)

Also for Shiro
Voltron MBTI & more â€” Voltron: Legendary Defender - Shiro (INFJ)

I actually thought pretty strong Fe for Allura too initially but I rewatched and ended up seeing a ton of Te and Si
Voltron MBTI & more â€” Voltron: Legendary Defender - Allura (ISTJ)
Voltron MBTI & more â€” Typing discussion: Allura - E/ISTJ vs ENTJ

it says ISTJ though I'm probably going to change it to ESTJ

I'm pretty convinced of all of them so far, though I'm waiting to see if season 2 will offer more insight as I feel there's not enough info to be really sure yet. So, this is just what I think right now.

I agree with Pidge, Hunk and Coran though


----------

